# National Geographic Article - a very worthy read



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngm ... -text.html

I found this article very interesting in dealing with the past, current, and future state of hunting. It was written by a hunter, and I think shows a great respect for our pursuits. If you have 15-20 minutes to read it, it will be time very well spent.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Garyfish. I really enjoyed that.

Best quote from a bunch of really good points:

“When you’re hunting,” said Grayson Chesser, a Virginia waterfowl guide and decoy carver, “you have to be ethical. You have to come to terms with the impact you have on other creatures. But I’m afraid we’re seeing a new generation of hunters who are disconnected from tradition. Half the time, they don’t even know what they’re shooting—they’re so obsessed with the latest gun, the latest camo pattern. And they think you’re some kind of sissy if you don’t get your limit.”

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Thanks, Garyfish. I really enjoyed that.
> 
> Best quote from a bunch of really good points:
> 
> ...


Sad but true!

PRO


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I had 15-20 minutes on the great white throne the other night and read the article. Good read. Then I had time to spare and read about Death Valley and the island nation of Tonga. I think I need some laxatives.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Another quote from the article that stuck with me:
> "In our own culture, as we've become more urbanized, we've lost this connection with the natural world."
> 
> I have always felt that any animal I eat becomes part of my physical body. If I hunted and harvested that animal, it becomes part of my spirit as well. That is where this big disconnection starts. Urbanized humans no longer have any spiritual connection to the food they eat.


AMEN brother!


----------

